# Freezing bell pepper slices



## Caslon (Mar 29, 2017)

I see that bell peppers are $0.99 ea. at this time. Last summer the red and orange ones were near $2.00 ea. I want to freeze them now and use them within two months for bbq shish-ka-bobs (prices might rise and convenience).  I've not blanched and frozen vegetables before.  I have vacuum bags. Also, I use the quick freeze method (placing the pieces on a pan so they freeze up quicker).  I found the following link and would like to know if that's the way you do it, or want to add anything. Do I need to blanch them at all for my purposes? I've already frozen some meat chunks for kabobs.   

How to Freeze Green Peppers: 15 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow


----------



## caseydog (Mar 29, 2017)

Caslon said:


> I see that bell peppers are $0.99 ea. at this time. Last summer the red and orange ones were near $2.00 ea. I want to freeze them now and use them within two months for bbq shish-ka-bobs (prices might rise).  I've not blanched and frozen vegetables before.  I have vacuum bags. Also, I use the quick freeze method (placing the pieces on a pan so they freeze up quicker).  I found the following link and would like to know if that's the way you do it, or want to add anything.
> 
> How to Freeze Green Peppers: 15 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow



I grow peppers in my garden, and freeze the extras in the fall. I don't grow bell peppers, but they should be the same. Just so you know, they will not be crisp when you thaw them, at least from my experience. So, they will be for cooking, not for a salad. I freeze jalepeños, cayenne and poblanos, mostly. I scorch and peel the poblanos before freezing. 

I first put my peppers in the freezer for about 30 minutes, with no wrapping. Then, I vacuum seal the frozen peppers and pop them back in the freezer. Vacuum sealing before freezing didn't work as well for me. Pre-freezing seems to work best. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 30, 2017)

You don't have to blanch them first. If you do, make sure you dry them thoroughly before freezing or you will end up with a lot of ice crystals on your peppers. 

University extension offices are the best place to find reliable information on preserving food: http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/freeze/pepper_bell.html


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 30, 2017)

Caslon said:


> I see that bell peppers are $0.99 ea. at this time. Last summer the red and orange ones were near $2.00 ea. I want to freeze them now and use them within two months for bbq shish-ka-bobs (prices might rise and convenience). I've not blanched and frozen vegetables before. I have vacuum bags. Also, I use the quick freeze method (placing the pieces on a pan so they freeze up quicker). I found the following link and would like to know if that's the way you do it, or want to add anything. Do I need to blanch them at all for my purposes? I've already frozen some meat chunks for kabobs.
> 
> How to Freeze Green Peppers: 15 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow


 
You should be fine without blanching them, Caslon.  I often prep and cut up bells in various sizes to quick freeze separately on a sheet pan.  I've cut them in large enough chunks to use in kabobs, haven't blanched them, and they've come out just fine grilled.  Like you mentioned, vacuum sealed after quick freezing works best so that they stay as dry as possible.  

I also dice them in smaller pieces and freeze for use in pasta sauces, chili, and omelettes . It's pretty handy to grab a handful of frozen chopped bells.


----------



## Caslon (Mar 30, 2017)

Cheryl J said:


> You should be fine without blanching them, Caslon.  I often prep and cut up bells in various sizes to quick freeze separately on a sheet pan.  I've cut them in large enough chunks to use in kabobs, haven't blanched them, and they've come out just fine grilled.  Like you mentioned, vacuum sealed after quick freezing works best so that they stay as dry as possible.



Thanks. Now all I need to do is cut up some red onions and quick freeze them too for my frozen shish-ka-bob kit.  It's mainly for the convenience. Not having to drive to the store if I feel like  bbq kabobs.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 30, 2017)

Yum.  Now I'm thinking 'kabobs need to be on the menu here soon.


----------



## Caslon (Mar 30, 2017)

Now I want to freeze mushrooms for future bbq kabobs.  Has anyone done this?  Here's a Google search result for doing so.
I guess I have to cook them first??? Should I just leave out mushrooms from my frozen kabob kit?

https://www.thebalance.com/how-to-freeze-mushrooms-1388441


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 30, 2017)

Caslon said:


> Now *I want to freeze mushrooms for future bbq kabobs.* Has anyone done this? Here's a Google search result for doing so.
> I guess I have to cook them first??? Should I just leave out mushrooms from my frozen kabob kit?
> 
> https://www.thebalance.com/how-to-freeze-mushrooms-1388441


 
I wouldn't freeze whole mushrooms for future 'kabobs. Shroomies are one of those things that you should just go buy fresh, IMO.

Here's a couple of not so great pics from a couple of years ago.  There's some controversy about grilling everything on one (beef) 'kabob, but I've done it for years. I wouldn't use frozen mushrooms though.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 31, 2017)

Cheryl, now you just cut that out!  

I freeze peppers all the time.  

I recall having a frozen vegetable blend with mushrooms, the blend was fine, but the mushrooms tasted and toothed like rubber.  I agree, get and skewer them fresh.


----------



## Caslon (Mar 31, 2017)

Okay, but damnit, I want mushrooms as part of my frozen kabob kit.  What if I just flash freeze them?  I only need them to last a month or two.  I bought them already, so here goes with that.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 31, 2017)

Hm.  Thinking.  

Would pickling them in a brine work before freezing them in your kabob kit work?

What the heck, try freezing a couple and sticking them on your skewer as an experiment.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 31, 2017)

Mushrooms slime when you thaw them...good for cooking soups and stews, maybe sautéed, but not kabobs.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm lazy and I sauté 'shrooms before freezing them. I don't remember why I didn't like them just frozen raw, but I must have disliked the result to remember to always sauté them first.


----------



## Caslon (Apr 6, 2017)

taxlady said:


> I'm lazy and I sauté 'shrooms before freezing them. I don't remember why I didn't like them just frozen raw, but I must have disliked the result to remember to always sauté them first.



Thanks for this info. So, just put a little oil in the pan and saute the whole mushrooms prior to freezing?  Would this work for kabobs tho?

The reason I'm asking is because I have this idea to somehow make kabobs on the skewer that can than be frozen, then thawed for later use. I wouldn't try thawing them in the microwave, but rather, let them thaw out slowly in the fridge.  It's just an idea I'm  toying around with.


----------



## Addie (Apr 6, 2017)

Caslon said:


> Thanks for this info. So, just put a little oil in the pan and saute the whole mushrooms prior to freezing?  Would this work for kabobs tho?
> 
> The reason I'm asking is because I have this idea to somehow make kabobs on the skewer that can than be frozen, then thawed for later use. I wouldn't try thawing them in the microwave, but rather, let them thaw out slowly in the fridge.  It's just an idea I'm  toying around with.



Am I missing something here? It sounds like you want to freeze the whole thing while they are still on the skewers? Kabobs and the skewers?


----------



## Caslon (Apr 6, 2017)

Addie said:


> Am I missing something here? It sounds like you want to freeze the whole thing while they are still on the skewers? Kabobs and the skewers?



Yes, you have it right,       Crazy idea?


----------



## blissful (Apr 6, 2017)

I freeze pepper slices, use them all the time, cut them up and freeze.

For your kabobs, just replace the mushrooms with pineapple chunks, pineapple does freeze pretty well. And it tastes just like.....pineapple.


----------



## Caslon (Apr 6, 2017)

blissful said:


> For your kabobs, just replace the mushrooms with pineapple chunks, pineapple does freeze pretty well. And it tastes just like.....pineapple.



Noted. 
Pineapple with meat?  I thought pineapple was better for chicken kabobs. I flash froze some shrooms, not thawed them out yet.  So...flash frozen whole mushrooms  thawed out for kabobs will be mushy, no matter what?  Ok.

I recently froze up 3.. red, orange, yellow, green bell peppers and red onions in kabob size. I flash froze them and have them in a gallon bag. A fully filled gallon bag.  I also have frozen cubes of meat too. . I sure like the earthy taste of at least a mushroom or two on a skewer.  

Anyways.  I'm still trying to build a frozen kabob. I'm in the preliminary stage.  The trial and error stage. It may turn out all error.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 7, 2017)

Caslon said:


> Thanks for this info. So, just put a little oil in the pan and saute the whole mushrooms prior to freezing?  Would this work for kabobs tho?
> 
> The reason I'm asking is because I have this idea to somehow make kabobs on the skewer that can than be frozen, then thawed for later use. I wouldn't try thawing them in the microwave, but rather, let them thaw out slowly in the fridge.  It's just an idea I'm  toying around with.


I don't know if they would work for kebabs. I slice the mushrooms before sautéing them. I usually use butter or a mix of butter and EVOO. I imagine it would work well with any decent oil.


----------



## Addie (Apr 7, 2017)

Caslon said:


> Yes, you have it right,       Crazy idea?



Well, to each their own. Just make sure the point if well covered. You wouldn't want to get stabbed while rummaging around looking for something to cook.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Apr 8, 2017)

Pineapple and chicken, pineapple and pork, pineapple and beef.  All tasty.  Even pineapple and pineapple if I'm grilling it.


----------



## blissful (Apr 8, 2017)

I do like pineapple with beef, and on pizza, in a sweet sour sauce. Last week I added it to a bean salad of kidney beans, green beans, corn, peppers, and the sauce was lemon/pineapple. I buy pineapples when they go on sale for $2 for great big ones, chop into chunks, take out the cores (which I eat if they aren't too fibrous), and freeze in freezer bags.


----------

